# Ellie Mae's waiting room



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

We got Elle Mae on 01/18/15 her owner said she was close on the 20th she started with mucus chunks about the size of peas (stuck to hair on back leg close to lady bits) Today she has had moisture more so as her lady bits shine when light reflects on it. Her udders are aren't full but honestly some have told me pygmy's don't usually get huge udders. I will get pics of her tomorrow morning.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you have a due date for her? I have some pictures from my last doe who kidded with triplets. The first picture is a week and a half or so before kidding, the second is the day before. I have some does who get much larger bags, but hers is a fairly average size for pygmies... You can see how it filled up significantly from the first picture, turned pink, and became (somewhat) strutted. The pygmies also generally have huge mood swings when they get close to kidding, which is something to watch for. This particular doe went from hating me to sitting on my lap multiple times over the course of a day. Watch for little signs, and good luck


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

They told me they didn't have an exact date but that she was due rather soon. She absolutely hated me until today when she suddenly ran out of one of the little huts in her pasture and started talking to me and tubing her head on me any time billy Joe ( our year old doe) would try to get some attention shed head butt her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

When I first looked her over the day I got her she had no bag I checked her last night about an orange


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

With all the rain today couldn't get any pics. Goat Daddy(my fiance) did a check an said Ellie is miserable. Still gooey back there no blood or fever or anything.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

this is here the day I got her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Ellie Mae? She is really pretty! Is she a registered Pygmy? What color buck is she bred to? Show us a photo of her udder!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

She was supposedly registered but he would not sell with papers. No babies she is still blimping up lmao. I will try today to get some pics.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

getting a good pic of her udders isn't easy. I tried to check her ligs but its alot hard on her than the larger does.... Anyone have a video of you checking a smaller breed for ligs?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like she has dropped the kids some and hollowed out on the right side!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

We noticed that a little earlier today. She was walking a little weird this afternoon. Hoping she waits till a warmer dry day. Its 25° and rainy with a lot of wind.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she waits until better weather. I don't know anything about Pygmy's sorry  She's definitely a pretty little girl though! She looks very sweet too ♥
Hopefully she'll give you plenty of warning so you know when she'll kid. Just keep an eye on her and observe. 
Check youtube for a video to help you find ligs. They feel like little pencils that run like a 'v' from the spine just above the tailhead. Some are harder to feel than others, and if she has a fluffy coat, which she looks to have, then that makes it a little harder. We have 1 that is due next week that I think I may have trouble feeling for ligs because she's fluffy and a bit chunky too.

Watch for behavior/personality changes, her back legs may look more straight than usual, and she may start pawing more, getting up and down. Some goats get a little more verbal, and have 'baby talk' kind of voices. We've had a few that kidded in the past 2 weeks that had soft, baby voices, and every time you said something to them, they'd reply, it was very cute, we literately had full conversations lol


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Went out to feed this morning was was being very aggressive to one of our other does that she normally wants near her 24/7 she had about 1" of goo on her lady bits. We're up to 40° and bright and sunny. I felt for her ligs which weren't extremely soft.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gosh - keeping you on your toes! The behavior changes are a definite sign though!

Are you hoping for any certain colors or sexes??


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Would love doe's or one of each. As for color I just want them to be healthy. Some times I think they become semi bipolar towards the end, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You said the ligs weren't soft? If not then she may not be real close yet. But if the ligs are very soft, then it could be sometime in the near future! 

Hopefully she gives you one of each, that would be great


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm use to feeling ligs on Nubian and saanen so this is a new ball game compared to three days ago their mushie (if I'm finding the right spot on her) where I'd feel them usually on a larger doe. When I go out again I will get a video of checking them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha, the previous owners were probably completely wrong and she isn't due for another month but just loves making you run around checking everything a million times!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Anything happening? With pygmies, once they have ANY goo, it usually means imminent labor


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

pics as of today


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! I can tell exactly how cooperative Ellie is being in those photos! 

How old is she? Is this her first pregnancy?

I'm just not seeing much udder at all in those photos - I think you have a few weeks at least. They can have all sorts of discharges for weeks before pregnancy.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

1.5 the previous owner said she's a FF but she had the fleshy udder like when they have had kids before. She is really hairy around that area but she is developing a udder. The discharge is becoming more as her tail is oven covered in dry crust by morning. They couldn't tell me an exact date but that she should kid soon.


----------

